# Value of Electric start ?



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Whatever it's worth. Unless you need the exercise.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i really wish my motor had elec. start. i could care less about the starter, but to have the high output alternater would be amazing....

i got $100 bucks if you got the parts and they work


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

i dunno about a merc but on my 25 yamaha i bought everything but the starter so the motor would charge my battery, its a beautiful thing.. lol


----------

